# Unable to install USB 3.0 PCI Card on PC



## ajayritik (May 1, 2012)

Guys I recently bought Transcend USB 3.0 Expansion Card which I installed in one of the PCI slots in my Intel DG 965RY motherboard. However I don't think my PC has still recognized this. When I plug any USB device in the USB ports it's not being recognised. 
I also downloaded the drivers for this from the Transcend website. 

Is there something in the Device Manager where I can look into and find out if this got successfully installed.

Please help!


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 1, 2012)

check under devmgmt.msc  >   under Universal serial bus controllers , think you should find USB3 Enhanced controller  , see if there any exclamation mark under USB controllers


----------



## Ayuclack (May 1, 2012)

Did You Plug The Power Cable ie Molex One 

*en.community.dell.com/resized-image.ashx/__size/550x0/__key/communityserver-discussions-components-files/3514/5482.Capture.PNG

It May Be A problem !!


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2012)

Rajesh345 said:


> check under devmgmt.msc  >   under Universal serial bus controllers , think you should find USB3 Enhanced controller  , see if there any exclamation mark under USB controllers



Are you sure it should be USB3?
I see one icon having Exclamation mark.

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/4647/usbgj.jpg



Ayuclack said:


> Did You Plug The Power Cable ie Molex One
> 
> *en.community.dell.com/resized-image.ashx/__size/550x0/__key/communityserver-discussions-components-files/3514/5482.Capture.PNG
> 
> It May Be A problem !!



I did plug the power.


----------



## S_V (May 2, 2012)

try inserting in different slots since you're mobo has 3 x1 slots and also you can even try in PCI slots too.. 
Make sure the Power is plugged in properly for the card as well as install drivers from CD first(If CD included with this Device) then try with Internet drivers from Kingston site...
That exclamation mark is indeed Kingston USB. Try to update drivers from Right Click option and direct to that drivers folder of Kingston.(Only if you know what you are doing, if not don't update with right click option)

Check inserting any USB device to see if it is working or not.


----------



## ajayritik (May 2, 2012)

S_V said:


> try inserting in different slots since you're mobo has 3 x1 slots and also you can even try in PCI slots too..
> Make sure the Power is plugged in properly for the card as well as install drivers from CD first(If CD included with this Device) then try with Internet drivers from Kingston site...
> That exclamation mark is indeed Kingston USB. Try to update drivers from Right Click option and direct to that drivers folder of Kingston.(Only if you know what you are doing, if not don't update with right click option)
> 
> Check inserting any USB device to see if it is working or not.



As you said yes I do have 3 slots in my motherboard. I will try the other two as suggested by you. 

I checked about the power plug multiple times. It looks fine to me.
The pack didn't include any CD instead I got a manual which suggested me to download the drivers which I did. And also my product is Transcend so I guess you are talking about Transcend instead of Kingston. 
I checked that Update driver option but was not sure how to do so didn't do it.

I did insert a USB device and it's not being recognized.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 2, 2012)

its a driver issue... re-install drivers... update driver is the best thing... u cud google it if you like.............


----------



## S_V (May 2, 2012)

Ajay....

Which driver did u downloaded .. I hope you downloaded this one TS-PDU3 Driver (uPD720200A) v2.1.25.0 and not the one with SATA Power Connector..


----------



## ajayritik (May 2, 2012)

One more thing I forgot to update was that I tried to manually update the drivers using the windows alert where it says new hardware found and starts looking for the drivers. I selected the option of locating the drivers at a location. However it was looking for some inf file.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2012)

^^ when you get the option where windows should look for drivers - select automatic option and windows should automatically install the proper inf file .


----------



## ajayritik (May 4, 2012)

As suggested by Sunil yesterday I downloaded the correct version of file. However whenever I try to install it the computer restarts when it says trying to install ODBC drivers. Will try to remove everything and do a fresh install again.

Ok guys a quick updated as suggested by Sunil I uninstalled the existing software from the Control Panel and reinstalled the correct drivers but I still continue to have the same problem i.e. when I try to run the setup the system restarts at the step when it stays installing ODBC drivers. 

Luckily though I have Windows 7 as the other OS and I was able to finally have the Card work but don't know how to fix it on Windows XP.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

^^ You should not face such errors in XP unless some OS files are corrupted - try sfc /scannow command or else try installing Microsoft Data Access Components to solve the ODBC error - get it from here :
Download: Microsoft Data Access Components (MDAC) 2.8 SP1 - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## S_V (May 4, 2012)

yeah...  as Topgear said... Windows xp in your system is corrupted or might have Broken windows Installer. Install the component given by Topgear or re-install latest windows installer downloaded from Microsoft. Though I am sure it will not help either way and I think you need to re-install windows XP. It's my feeling...


----------



## ajayritik (May 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ You should not face such errors in XP unless some OS files are corrupted - try sfc /scannow command or else try installing Microsoft Data Access Components to solve the ODBC error - get it from here :
> Download: Microsoft Data Access Components (MDAC) 2.8 SP1 - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


I think the above link you gave is not for windows XP when I run it I get a message this is not for the operating system.


S_V said:


> yeah...  as Topgear said... Windows xp in your system is corrupted or might have Broken windows Installer. Install the component given by Topgear or re-install latest windows installer downloaded from Microsoft. Though I am sure it will not help either way and I think you need to re-install windows XP. It's my feeling...



Any idea how I install Windows installer? I will give that a go before reinstalling windows XP.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2012)

^^ That link indeed is not for XP as some required ODBC components comes per-installed with Xp's default setup so you don't have to manually install them - only OS like 95/98/2k needs a separate ODBC install package.

The link I gave you coz I suspect that your XP's ODBC related files got corrupted/deleted somehow and the only option left to you may be a complete re-install of the OS which is a time consuming task IMO - so to save sometime I gave you the link of win2k's ODBC install package ( try installing them using compatibility mode ) or repair your xp's installation using sfc / scannow command or the last option left to you is reinstall Xp and don't frget to install SP3 and all other required updates after that.


----------



## Dready_ras (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi,
I hope it's not too late to help...
I had the same problem.
After tryng all the previous versions of the driver (without succes) I finaly tried to install the driver for sata connexion (even I had plug with a molex 4 pin connexion) and... it works !!
Don't know why, but only the result is ilportant 

Hope it could help some others.

By.

Dready_ras


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 7, 2012)

This problem has been solved long time back. My bad I should have updated it in this thread. Can someone please close this thread.


----------



## Dready_ras (Sep 7, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> This problem has been solved long time back.



Solved ? I'm happy for you, but I didn't see that you post the solution you've found... 



ajayritik said:


> Can someone please close this thread.



I create an account on this forum in the aim to share the solution I've found, in the aim to help other people which could have the same problem. I've done it because when searching a solution to my problem on the web I've found your post.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to TDF ! and thanks for your post - enjoy your stay at here and try to reply more on _*active threads*_ to help out fellow members and share knowledge.


----------

